# Feel of MARZ DJ 1 over DJ 3



## Musashi (May 9, 2006)

Hey Y'all
I`m looking at getting one of the new BLKMRKT bikes. Either the Malice or Soldier. I have never had anytime on either MARZ DJ 1 or DJ 3. I wanna hear the dirt about the feel of these forks and is it worth spending $500 bucks more for the Malice.
Thanx


----------



## PNW Freeride (May 12, 2009)

DJ 1 is so much better than DJ 3, Also your not just getting a differnt fork for $500 your getting other components.
Im currently stuck with a DJ 3 on my P.2 Cro-Mo. Its heavy and weak.


----------



## NorcoTweek (May 19, 2009)

hey go for the DJ1 i have that on my P.2 Cro-Mo, great for almost everything.


----------



## capt.balljack (Jan 24, 2011)

huck n roll has dj2 on sale for $119! fine fork great price.


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

the prob with the dj2 is that is a regular qr. Although a 10mm solid axle would make it plenty stiff.

If you are cool with it, grab it.

Aside from that, the internals make a big difference between 1 & 3. Although I usually air mine up so stiff that it's not really a factor at the park.


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

i got the dj2 with no complaints.


----------



## Mr.Crowe (Feb 29, 2012)

I have the dj1 on my stp and it is amazing the 20mm through axel gives me way more confidence when going big and it rides so smooth.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

My friend just got a dj 2, you can only air it up with 15 psi. It feels mushy to me, my dj 3 could be made way more stiff. Anyone experience this or have any suggestions? Also, I have read people saying that they aired up both sides of the fork????


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

The biggest difference in feel between the feel of the DJ1 and the DJ3 is going to be in the rebound damping. The DJ3 effectively has zero damping for rebound so it tops out hard and it bucks pretty hard of you get a little off in fast rhythm sections. The DJ1 has adjustable rebound and you could tune it to avoid these issues. I'd definitely recommend spending the money to get the better component selection and the better fork. If you are looking to go in between, you could pick up the DJ2 (which also has rebound adjustment) for cheap and put it on the less expensive bike.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

there is NO difference in the damping system between the two forks. the only difference other than the 20mm vs 9mm QR is that the DJ1 has a rebound adjust knob on the bottom of one of the legs and the DJ3 has the adjuster located inside the leg requiring an allen key to adjust it...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

*B* said:


> My friend just got a dj 2, you can only air it up with 15 psi. It feels mushy to me, my dj 3 could be made way more stiff. Anyone experience this or have any suggestions? Also, I have read people saying that they aired up both sides of the fork????


i run about 45 pounds in each leg...


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i run about 45 pounds in each leg...


ok cool, I'l give that a try


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i run about 45 pounds in each leg...


I took a look at the dj 2 and it is the current model. It only has one side that accepts air. What year model is yours?


----------



## Patrick16 (May 7, 2012)

I have Dj 3's bombers, 2008 or so i think, and i have no idea how to adjust them. Plus i cant add pictures for another couple of posts to show you what model exactly.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Patrick16 said:


> I have Dj 3's bombers, 2008 or so i think, and i have no idea how to adjust them. Plus i cant add pictures for another couple of posts to show you what model exactly.


unscrew the top cap on the right (drive side of the bike) side and there is an allen screw located in there somewhere to adjust the rebound damping. you may need to unscrew both caps and compress the fork for better access to it...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Patrick16 said:


> I have Dj 3's bombers, 2008 or so i think, and i have no idea how to adjust them. Plus i cant add pictures for another couple of posts to show you what model exactly.


mine is an '08, but heavily modded and have the ability to air both sides. on yours, just pump the one side up a lot, you won't do any damage to the seals...


----------



## Tommytwostroke (Dec 2, 2013)

I had dj2. Good for dj and trail, not great. A lot of flex comes from the open drop outs. I now have a dj1. Awesome. Way lighter than dj2 and no flex with the beefy 20 mil axle. I would not pay five hundred for the difference. There only 200 dollars cheaper. You could buy the bike with the dj3s, and call marzocchi when you wear them out, and they'll upgrade you for about 200 bucks to dj1s


----------



## Tommytwostroke (Dec 2, 2013)

They are significantly different. Alloy steer tube vs steel for starters. How about almost 2 lbs.


----------

